# Heated mirror problem



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Has anybody else experienced problems with the heated wing mirrors? All has been fine upto now, went to use them Sunday morning and passenger side cleared but drivers did not, I tried turning them off and on again but after a 20 minute drive it still hadn't cleared, hopefully this will be under warranty if its faulty, the car is just over a year old.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Are they fused separately?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

That is a very good point! I shall check


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Yep I had exactly the same mirror do the same thing a couple of months back.
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1774466

I'll get it sorted in the service in November.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for that kev, I'll book it in a get them to fix it


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Let me know how you get on. If it needs part ordered I'll get them to do that ahead of the service to save time.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw this issue and booked in for service - then tried it again by putting my hand on the mirror and it worked fine.

Not sure if its an intermittent thing but canned the repair as its working!


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

We had this issue with the drivers side mirror sorted under warranty at the 1st service a couple of weeks ago. Audi garage had ordered in a whole new mirror assembly, but apparently in the end it was just a lose connection in the mirror. All OK now (although not had the weather to test properly).


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Not having this issue, but thanks for posting. This is going on my list of "problems other people had" for me to check RIIIIIGHT before my warranty is about to expire.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I was coming here to post about this and found this thread. I'm not convinced that either of my heated mirrors are working. My warranty expires in three months, and want to check them out.

Any suggestions as to a test I can do? Can you feel warmth to the touch when the heat is active?


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Put some water on them, the heat is enough to clear it.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I had my drivers side replaced under warranty and a couple of days after it ran out my passenger one stopped working but I found that if I move it a little bit it then seems to work.

Definitely water/dew should clear within 5-10 mins of them being on so spraying a bit of water on there should show if it's working.


----------

